

Test Your C++ Skills - PVS-Studio
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3d3wuw/test_your_c_skills/

======
TheCams
This is more about static analysis than C++ skills, but it was fun. Seems like
I'm ready for real life C++

------
greenyoda
Link to actual article (there's nothing on the Reddit page except this link):

[http://www.i-programmer.info/programming/cc/8766-test-
your-c...](http://www.i-programmer.info/programming/cc/8766-test-your-c-
static-analysis-skills.html)

